# Choosing a barn with no research before - rant! (and longer than anticipated)



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

I completely agree with you. I'm so tired of reading the threads where people are like "The BO won't blah blah and I'm mad because I have to pay blah blah"

It just urks my skin :twisted:


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I signed up for lessons at a barn once sight unseen and the place turned out to be an absolute dive. Lesson learned: Anybody can make themselves look good on a web site.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Addendum: There is no planning for a bat sh!t crazy barn owner.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

Thats true and I've gone and looked and spoke with the BO and thought it was going to be great when in fact I was lied to. The difference is that I moved my horse. I didn't try to make the BO cahnge for me. I just left.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

coffeegod said:


> Addendum: There is no planning for a bat sh!t crazy barn owner.


Yep. Even if you visit the barn beforehand, people can appear completely sane and reasonable on a first meeting when in reality, they're not.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

coffeegod said:


> Addendum: There is no planning for a bat sh!t crazy barn owner.


No guarantees, but if possible, talk to some other boarders before moving in. There might be a couple willing to give you the real picture.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

High fives to livestoride. Wonderful points. 


Only you can do what is right for you and your horse. Do not pick a barn that you can not live with and expect it to change. 

If when you walked through all the stalls had very scant bedding and you are the type that having heaps of bedding is the end all and be all of life, do not pick this barn even if the person walking you around says 'I am sure that will not be a problem'.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh boy, now I'm scared.:wink: The OP will be keeping her horses at my place for her weekened ride. She stopped in then hauled out to go riding. I wonder if she'll be back?


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

They came back
Livestoride & her husband are the nicest people & make a great couple.
Their horses are very nice too. Pete the gelding is beyond handsome & has a puppy dog personality. Gem is beautiful & very smart.
They would be welcomed back any time.


----------



## Maverick101 (Nov 8, 2009)

coffeegod said:


> Addendum: There is no planning for a bat sh!t crazy barn owner.


And there is also no planning for a bat sh!t crazy boarder

I have experienced the other, where a boarder comes in w the "my horse is so low maintenance, and I'm very laid back".......then a month later the horse has a list of needs a mile long, and the owner turns into a huge Diva......


----------

